# donating my eggs for donor sperm



## ashleypedersen (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi,
I am in a lesbian relationship and are hoping to start a family soon. We both ideally would like to receive sperm for a donor who would be known to us and any child conceived. We are looking for a relaxed relationship, whereby contact would be somewhere between once a month and once a year perhaps along the lines of a uncle/nephew type relationship that would be allowed to develop as seemed appropriate for our family. We would be the legal guardians from the outset, and would want insemination to take place in a clinic. 
As we don't know anyone who we could approach to be our donor, I started looking online and realised that I was willing and able to exchange my eggs for donor sperm and help fulfil another couples dream.  
Is there anyone out there who has done this or who would consider the type of relationship I am proposing? 
Ashley


----------

